# Jeld-wen french doors - major lock problem



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Neighbor has Jeld-Wen french doors (to rear porch) that we cannot open to repair/replace the lock pin mechanism. Handle won't engage the upper and lower hooks/pins, so the main door is stuck, holding the other closed due to the metal mullion. Anybody seen this?

After talking to their tech support, I tried a multi-tool to cut the upper and lower pins (or hooks)...just a waste of a $20 carbide blade. I never got to the lower one since there's a u-track that won't allow blade access (from exterior).

And the threshold on the inside is jammed in place by a combo of flooring and maybe glue, too. 

I told them it looks like they should be budgeting for a whole new set of doors..and probably not this brand.

I'm not sure if the exterior side hinges are separable, but there's a hex adjustment on the bottom side.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't seen that problem. But I did install two sets of French doors and the split spline for lack of a better term that went through the lock set to attach the handle to had to be beat through with a hammer and block and towel to protect the finish.

I was very unimpressed with that...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Are these outswing doors?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> Are these outswing doors?


Outswing, yes.

Btw, just to look out for this, the turn latch on this particular mortise lock is above the handle, this door set is about 6-8 years old. They apparently have a later model lock that puts the latch below the handle.


----------



## sefiroxx (May 27, 2016)

Remove handle set etc, access upper and lower pins though handle hole with pick, coat hanger etc

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Take the trim off and cut the entire door out with the jambs. Install temporary plywood over the opening until you figure out how to open.

When the entire door is out, you can release the door by prying the head and sill to get the door loose.

Get a new lock and put the doors back in. If the door is off and you already fk'ed everything up with multi-tool, get a new door for that opening.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

It's not one of those levered latches where you lift up on it to engage the lock rather than down to open it?

Just a guess some doors have quirky techniques. If the upper hinges have settled due to the weight of the doors it's possible the center latch bolts are under pressure. Maybe you could put some pressure on the upper hinges pushing away from the center of the door and be able to operate something.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tom M said:


> It's not one of those levered latches where you lift up on it to engage the lock rather than down to open it?
> 
> Just a guess some doors have quirky techniques. If the upper hinges have settled due to the weight of the doors it's possible the center latch bolts are under pressure. Maybe you could put some pressure on the upper hinges pushing away from the center of the door and be able to operate something.


Yes, it is one of the level latches. Everything has been tried. Definitely something broke or lost it's connection inside the lock...it now only moves the latch.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

greg24k said:


> Take the trim off and cut the entire door out with the jambs. Install temporary plywood over the opening until you figure out how to open.
> 
> When the entire door is out, you can release the door by prying the head and sill to get the door loose.
> 
> Get a new lock and put the doors back in. If the door is off and you already fk'ed everything up with multi-tool, get a new door for that opening.


With those drastic measures, I'm going to kindly let somebody else mess with it.

It's really snug and airtight all around. I suppose that's a good thing, but not for today.


----------



## sefiroxx (May 27, 2016)

Cut the top one, remove hinge pins, cut the loops on the hinges so the door will settle, see if door tilts out, door might rise enough to get to the bottom pin. If won't tilt, might have to cut the top inside edge back to allow the top to tilt out.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

sefiroxx said:


> Cut the top one, remove hinge pins, cut the loops on the hinges so the door will settle, see if door tilts out, door might rise enough to get to the bottom pin. If won't tilt, might have to cut the top inside edge back to allow the top to tilt out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


I'm actually confused by the hinges. They don't seem to have pins that can be popped. Looking up from below, there's a hexhead adjustment, not a pin to pop.

(Then again, I could cut 'em off with a grinder.)


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe one brand is similar to next:

http://www.allaboutdoors.com/Articl...int-Lock-Door-Stuck-Closed-in-Locked-Position


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Maybe one brand is similar to next:
> 
> http://www.allaboutdoors.com/Articl...int-Lock-Door-Stuck-Closed-in-Locked-Position


That's interesting. We did get a replacement lockset sent to us, but it has none of those slots as in the Pella photos. I don't know if the existing lock is identical or not, but probably not, since the "shootpins" are completely different (flat plastic ends in the replacement set).


----------



## sefiroxx (May 27, 2016)

Might be a self closing hinge, remove tension, and spring/pin could be popped from other end

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

The lock works by lifting handle to throw the bolts?

Do the locks lock into the sill and head jamb?

Actually Greg's idea is not that drastic.
Pull the trim, cut any screws that are through the jambs and pull the unit out.
If it is locking through the head and sill when the unit is out you should be able to get enough flex in both to get the doors to release.

When I pick up French doors from the yard the only thing keeping them halfway together is them running a screw through the head into the door top. Otherwise they would be flopping open when I try to move them.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> The lock works by lifting handle to throw the bolts?
> 
> Do the locks lock into the sill and head jamb?
> 
> ...


I think the bolts "lock" with handle up. And actually, the top one is silver and looks beefier and rectangular, not round.

The current plan is that I'll get some new hinges from Jeld-wen on hand, then grind the hinges, cut the top bolt and lift the door out. I'd rather not remove the entire thing because I'm solo for this one....and don't want to mess with the trim or hardi siding if I don't have to...so pretty. 

But before that all happens, I may remove the lock trim plate (inside), cut some access behind the plate to expose the side of the mortise lock, and maybe get lucky (as Smalltownguy posted re: pella having slots to operate with a screwdriver). Won't hurt to try that, since it's covered. Heck, I'm even thinking of dremeling open the side of the lock itself and peeling it back like a sardine can.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if some super strong magnets place inside by the upper and lower latch pin then pulled/slid into an unlock position would work.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I finally got it done. What a pita. The manufacturer, internet, and good locksmiths had nothing worthwhile on this problem, but I got lucky. 

This was a set of outswing patio french doors, aluminum clad (Jeld-Wen), 3 point mortise lock, with the shoot bolts (top and bottom) stuck in locked position.

The internet will tell you to expose the side of mortise lock behind the trim (multitool or drill, chisel, etc. and) look for a sliding mechanism. It didn't work. 

So then my frustration got me to rapidly operate the handle, and what do you know....I got lucky..once. The bolts retracted just one time. Easy to replace everything after that (have the new mortise lock on hand first)

So after a good look at things, and if this ever happens to you, my advice is to remove the top inside casing, bore into the jamb to the shoot pin area (above the upper jamb bolt plate), and you'll be able to reach a shoot pin and push it back down. That will operate the entire mechanism and retract the bottom shoot bolt, as well. Now you're free.

That's the easiest way, imho.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

*handle set*

Handles looked like this.


----------



## CharlesDeMar (12 mo ago)

Hi Mark,

I have the exact same problem that you described. I'm having problems understanding your suggested resolution. Can you describe where the shoot pin is and how to get to it? Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!




MarkJames said:


> Well, I finally got it done. What a pita. The manufacturer, internet, and good locksmiths had nothing worthwhile on this problem, but I got lucky.
> 
> This was a set of outswing patio french doors, aluminum clad (Jeld-Wen), 3 point mortise lock, with the shoot bolts (top and bottom) stuck in locked position.
> 
> ...


----------

